# New Arrival... Zinex Trimix... Wow!



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive been eagerly awaiting this watch, and today the ExpressMail man knocked on the door... and Im a bit speachless really... rare I know... LOL. If you frequent the US forums you will have seen multiple photos of this watch as it was coming to life and also the stateside guys have done lots of pics of it on its original mesh and rubber strap, so of course I will be a bit different...  Ive got it on a Coramid which suits my local climate perfectly and I use these on a few other large 24mm watches.

So firstly I'll second what the others have said, its very nicely made and great quality. The attention to detail on the the bezel and crystal make the package for me... And I know in the pics the hands look light but they are fine in the metal, the colour looks washed out in the pics, but ignore that as the the fluro orange is much better in the metal... the bezel is stunning and crisp, and seems to have better lume than the dial/hands being green, but actually the dial and hands blue is just more subtle and pretty much as bright really.

Secs hand is smooth for an ETA and I like the red end which picks up the detail accents on the dial, including the pirates red eye! Nice that the GMT and secs hand stems blend into the back ground on the black dial. Ive checked the watch with a loupe and the dial/hands/bezel are perfect. The bezel printing is so damn crisp even with the loupe, amazing. The bezel is great and clicks into place with a nice weigth, not too firm or too light. Crown is cool and well made and well enough protected for diving due to its round edges.

Ok, no denying it, it is a monster and needs a decent strap to keep it in place... Ive got it clamped to my wrist with a Panerai Coramid and its great, very purposeful look and Im loving it. Large watches can work on all sorts of wrists and with a fully adjustable strap I have this one as comfy as a much lighter/smaller piece would be. Large also means a bigh dial and easy to read and already the people would run the local cafe have commented that they like it. cant be bad 

So, its a well made and handsome beast, Im really liking it. Joe did us proud. The build quality is outstanding, in fact Id say it has quality of a more expensive watch than its price suggests, all good news for Joe and Zinex, I think the Heliox will be stonking!

For those that dont know this watch, it comes in a few dial (blue/black and Diver or GMT) and bezel variations (blue/black/silver and Diver/GMT) and has a number of cool things that others dont have. Spcial sealing and special paints asside, its has a modified movement to give GMT functions forwards only). Naturally it takes its clues from vintage pieces but with modern twists.

Ok so you can tell, Im quite taken with this one, Its very different from the others out there yet being vintage in ethos its also familiar so very easy to get along with. Ok its stormy here (its been 30+ the past week) and so pics are a bit dark, sorry about that...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Lume is cool, 3 shades and nice and bright 










The crystal isnt actaully that domed but by getting low I got a cool effect  you would never see this view in normal use LOL


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

clean and crisp...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Er, the Trimix sure is a fun-guy to hang with... {groan} :tongue2:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

That is fantastic.  Love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Not the kind of watch I would wear but your photos are great and it looks well made. Enjoy.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

definitely something I'd wear, very nice


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one Jon :thumbup:

I like everything about it apart from the skull & eventually I could probably even get used to that


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Glad the majority seem to like it, I know I do 

Mac, only the diver model has the skull the GMT has a different dial layout, I'll try and link a pic below:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Really like the dial, bezel and hands but am not too sure about the finish and colour of the case. Other than that - fantastic. :tongue2:

Alasdair

PS Skulls eye is v.cool :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Glad the majority seem to like it, I know I do
> 
> Mac, only the diver model has the skull the GMT has a different dial layout, I'll try and link a pic below:


Much better unk:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice Jon, although personally between the Diver and the GMT I'd go for the GMT but there's not much in it 

BTW As for your joke, had to have a second look as I thought they were pebbles :lol:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

thats really impressive. A great looking diver and i really like the pirate logo.

Id never heard of these guys until you showed your nitrox off (i still want one of those). They definately seem to know what their doing.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Zinex seem to have got their QC game together from what I've heard, and that's a good looking watch. Just a shame about the exchange rates at the moment 

If I was going to be critical I'd say it's a shame they didn't have a bit more imagination re the hands and incorprate something other than Plongeurs, and why a red paddle on the seconds hand (it seems to clash with the orange IMO)? Apart from that though it's a good looker :yes:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats a fantastic looking watch, and I agree with your comments about design cues, it just shows it can be done to get a vintage look without ripping anything too blatantly, thats the true meaning of homage.....

I would have bought yours off you when your done with it, but not now you have infected it with fungus.......


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys 

Alas, Id have loved the case to be grained SS as Im not a huge blasted fan, but its well done as it is. when it needs redoing i'll investigate a brushing 

Phil, pebbles with stalks! 

Rob, I agree mate 

Rich, the red secs end seems a colour too far in the pics but when viewed real size its fine, and it does pick up the red text and the eye etc. And re the xrate, it is what it is... we had it good for a while but now its back to what it was for a bit. Since ive been in this hobby its been up and down like a yoyo and I no longer let it worry me like I once did.

Jase, PMSL! Well.... a quick application of Canesten and you'll be fine... just like an average Sunday morning


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice looking watch & VERY GOOD pictures - cool.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Andy


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Beautiful watch Jon as usual. I do love the dials that Zinex come up with for all their watches. Congrats buddy.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers Hari, Im really enjoying this solid chunk


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Can see why your impressed with that as from the photos it looks stunning!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Matt! I took it into the city yesterday and met up with a few WIS, all of which were awed by the watch in the metal.


----------

